# Neue Kollegen, neue Fachbereiche und das Geheimnis glatter Kanten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (4. August 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Neue Kollegen, neue Fachbereiche und das Geheimnis glatter Kanten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Die Abgabewoche mit reichlich Überstunden ist vorbei, doch Ausruhen ist nicht: Während Raff sich dem Glätten von Kanten widmet, testet Kollege Spille erstmals CPUs. Reinhard arbeitet sich seinen neuen Fachbereichen SSD und HDD ein.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Neue Kollegen, neue Fachbereiche und das Geheimnis glatter Kanten - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. August 2013)

> Seit Mitte dieser Woche sieht es im Glaskasten des Chefs so aus. Herr Bayer *bratet* [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. August 2013)

Ich bin mal drübergerutscht. Wer noch ernsthafte Fehler findet, der ... öhm, wird vielleicht mal in einem Nebensatz dieses Formats erwähnt. Oder so. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Nobsen (4. August 2013)

> Mini-PC-Sonderheft


Hab ich da was verpasst? Ein neues Heft? Einmalig oder wird es das regelmäßig geben?

Wann ist es zu haben?

Grüße

Nobsen


----------



## Original-80 (4. August 2013)

Wenn beim Blick auf Herrn Bayers Büro einem mal nicht das Sprichwort: "Ist die Katze aus dem Haus tanzen die Mäuse auf dem Tisch, oder nutzen sie den freien Raum als Abstellplatz" einfällt.

Der Spruch passt übrigens auch irgendwie zum Casemod von Bild 1. Denn mein erster Gedanke (ohne auf den Untertitel zu achten) beim Blick auf das Bild war: "Seit wann baut Mad Catz jetzt Mäuse in Übergröße"?


----------



## XD-User (4. August 2013)

Herr Alberts Blick sagt mir förmlich: Ey du da,ja genau duuu, guck was ich hier habe, willstn PC, hab ich ganz günstig bekommen, mach Freunschaftspreis, nur für dich. Ansonsten, siehst ja was ich in meiner rechten Hand hab, also extra Angebot für dich, denk drüber nach. 

Ansonsten gibt es für Raff noch andere Sachen außer Kantenglättung  Der träumt doch sicherlich schon von runden Objekten ohne eine Kante.

Dann habt ihr ja für Marc guten Ersatz gefunden, dass freut mich echt. Also Herr Spille, sie tragen nun ein schweres Erbe  machen sie was draus.
Und dafür ist aber ja Steinhart um viele schnell SSD GB reicher.

Wieder eine schöne Woche in Bildern.


----------



## nfsgame (4. August 2013)

Joa... Gut, dass man das so erfährt... Danke...


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. August 2013)

> Und noch mehr Verstärkung, dieses Mal aber in der Layout-Ecke: Vanessa greift zukünftig unserem Layouter Frank unter die Arme. Das sorgt für gute Laune.


Das unter die Arme greifen andersrum würde bei mindestens einem Beteiligten für noch bessere Laune sorgen... *duckundweg* 


Und dieser Carsten Spille ist jetzt also als Ersatz für Sauti neu an Bord? 
(  )


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2013)

Vorab - nichts gegen Phil - ich kenne ihn nicht - aber eurem Soundbereich wäre gut daran getan, den jetzigen Autor weiterhin zu behalten, falls das Bild aussagen soll, dass das Soundtopic abgegeben werden soll.
Da gibt es gewiss nicht viele, die an die Hörerfahrung und das Fachwissen des jetzigen Autors herankommen.
Wäre für mich persönlich, und da bin ich garantiert nicht der einzige, ein sehr großer Rückschritt für das Magazin.
Ich persönlich habe die PCGH oft nur noch wegen den Soundtests gelesen, da sie schlicht, verständlich und korrekt waren. Bei einem neuen Autor habe ich da erhebliche Zweifel, ob man da an das Niveau heranreichen kann. (natürlich auch, weil meine Hardwareinteresse geschrumpft ist, aber naja.)
Schade, PCGH.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. August 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Vorab - nichts gegen Phil - ich kenne ihn nicht - aber eurem Soundbereich wäre gut daran getan, den jetzigen Autor weiterhin zu behalten, falls das Bild aussagen soll, dass das Soundtopic abgegeben werden soll.
> Da gibt es gewiss nicht viele, die an die Hörerfahrung und das Fachwissen des jetzigen Autors herankommen.
> Wäre für mich persönlich, und da bin ich garantiert nicht der einzige, ein sehr großer Rückschritt für das Magazin.
> Ich persönlich habe die PCGH oft nur noch wegen den Soundtests gelesen, da sie schlicht, verständlich und korrekt waren. Bei einem neuen Autor habe ich da erhebliche Zweifel, ob man da an das Niveau heranreichen kann. (natürlich auch, weil meine Hardwareinteresse geschrumpft ist, aber naja.)
> Schade, PCGH.



Und wie kommst du zu diesem zweifellos intelligent fundierten Schluss? Mein Aussehen oder ist es vielleicht meine Art und Weise einen Pappkarton zu öffnen? Nichts gegen Dich, aber das halte ich für ein wenig voreingenommen 

Ich werde sicher nicht von mir behaupten, mich mit einem wirklichen Hi-Fi-Kenner messen zu können, was unter anderem daran liegt, dass ich bisher leider keine 5.000 Euro in mein System investieren konnte. Aber gesundes Basiswissen ist vorhanden. Ich habe mein System selbstgebaut und mit einem Oberklasseverstärker der 90er-Jahre komplementiert, ich weiß daher, wie ein 1.500-2.000 Euro-System klingen sollte und halte mich für kompetent genug ein 200€-Laptop-Lautsprecher-System zu testen. Für Kritik bin ich selbstverständlich offen. Gut, dass du mir eine Chance gegeben hast


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2013)

Wie schon von mir beschrieben - ich kenne dich nicht. Und ich kann auch nicht genau einschätzen, wie groß dein Fachwissen und deine Erfahrung sind.
Ich habe schließlich auch nicht geschrieben, dass deine Tests schlecht wären/werden. Kann ich auch nicht einschätzen, wie auch. 

Aber ich kenne den bisherigen Autor insoweit, dass ich sagen kann, dass seine Tests einfach hervorragend sind. Und bis man mich eines besseren belehrt, werde ich den Schritt auch nicht befürworten.
Auch um günstige Systeme bewerten zu können in der Form, wie es bis jetzt der Fall war, braucht man einiges an Hörerfahrung, die auch leider nicht damit getan ist, "zu wissen wie ein 1500-2000€-System klingen sollte". 
In solchen Preisbereichen wird immer noch mit sehr vielen Kompromissen gearbeitet. Über diesen Tellerrand sollte man auch längere Zeit geschaut haben, um hier genau testen zu können. Und genau über solche Bereiche ging auch das Fachwissen deines Vorgängers weit hinaus. Hiermit möchtest du dich messen, also musst du bitte auch mit Vergleichen dazu standhalten.

Wie gesagt, falls es dich in irgendeiner Weise angegriffen hat, dann tut es mir leid. Jedoch stehe ich weiterhin zu meiner Meinung, dass man bis hierhin einen überdurchschnittlichen Redakteur für diesen Bereich hatte. Ob man da anknüpfen kann ist - ohne dein Können bewerten zu wollen/können - sehr fraglich.

Und nebenbei finde ich es etwas frech, meine Aussagen hier als "zweifellos intelligent" zu beschreiben . Auch wenn und gerade weil du bei Computec auf der Gehaltsliste stehst, finde ich doch, dass das etwas harsch rüberkommt 
Die anderen Redakteure fand ich immer sympathisch im direkten Kontakt 


Gruß, Marc


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. August 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Wie schon von mir beschrieben - ich kenne dich nicht. Und ich kann auch nicht genau einschätzen, wie groß dein Fachwissen und deine Erfahrung sind.
> Ich habe schließlich auch nicht geschrieben, dass deine Tests schlecht wären/werden. Kann ich auch nicht einschätzen, wie auch.
> 
> Aber ich kenne den bisherigen Autor insoweit, dass ich sagen kann, dass seine Tests einfach hervorragend sind. Und bis man mich eines besseren belehrt, werde ich den Schritt auch nicht befürworten.
> ...


 
Wär es dir lieber, ich hätte mich ein wenig archaischer ausgedrückt? Und ich mag den Job und würde ihn gern behalten, trotz Probezeit. Ich mag aber trotzdem mein Recht auf eine freie Meinung. 

Aber gut, das liest sich schon besser, ist notiert. 

Danke,
Phil


----------



## iceman650 (4. August 2013)

Wenn du mir sagst, welche Bedeutung von archaisch du meinst, dann kann ich das auch beantworten. Google hat mir folgende Möglichkeiten angeboten, es zu interpretieren:

[1] von den frühen Anfängen; zur Frühzeit gehörend
[2] überholt, veraltet, barbarisch
[3] Kunst: der archaischen, vorklassischen Epoche (Archaik) angehörend
[4] beherrschend, gebietend
[5] im Sinne von „altertümlich“ in einer emotional überhöhten, mitunter auch primitiv-monumentalen Weise

Um es vorwegzunehmen: Nein, ich meinte nicht, dass du dich veraltet, barbarisch, oder altertümlich ausdrücken sollst. Ich verstehe das (meiste), was du schreibst, auch so. 
Und die Möglichkeit, es gebietend auszudrücken, naja. Lies dir nochmal deine erste Antwort auf mich durch


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. August 2013)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Wenn du mir sagst, welche Bedeutung von archaisch du meinst, dann kann ich das auch beantworten. Google hat mir folgende Möglichkeiten angeboten, es zu interpretieren:
> 
> [1] von den frühen Anfängen; zur Frühzeit gehörend
> [2] überholt, veraltet, barbarisch
> ...



Das ist einfach, die treffen alle zu. Besonders vielleicht die primitiv-monumentale Weise. Gut vermutet. 

(bzgl. des Edits: ich muss mich erstmal dran gewöhnen, dass an der Stelle des "Antworten"-Buttons nun ein "Bearbeiten"-Button ist. Nichts wurde zensiert...)


----------



## Finch?? (5. August 2013)

Mich als stillen Gastleser, der sich seit Monaten mal wieder mit seinem brach liegenden Account einloggt, würden die Gründe für diesen Wechsel interessieren. Auch wenn die getesteten Objekte meist nicht meinen Interessenbereich wiederspiegeln, da ich in einer etwas anderen Kategorie vertreten bin, gefielen mir die Reviews bisher doch außergewöhnlich gut. In den renommierten Audiomagazinen bekommt man selten mehr geboten, außer eventuell das Vitamin B. 

Auch dass der Vorgänger von seiner Ablöse durch diese "News" erfahren muss, leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (5. August 2013)

Finch?? schrieb:


> Mich als stillen Gastleser, der sich seit Monaten mal wieder mit seinem brach liegenden Account einloggt, würden die Gründe für diesen Wechsel interessieren. Auch wenn die getesteten Objekte meist nicht meinen Interessenbereich wiederspiegeln, da ich in einer etwas anderen Kategorie vertreten bin, gefielen mir die Reviews bisher doch außergewöhnlich gut. In den renommierten Audiomagazinen bekommt man selten mehr geboten, außer eventuell das Vitamin B.
> 
> *Auch dass der Vorgänger von seiner Ablöse durch diese "News" erfahren muss*, leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.


 
Dieses kleine aber durchaus interessante Detail ist mir auch neu.


----------



## nfsgame (5. August 2013)

Ist aber so, kläre ich mit Thilo wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist. Ändern können weder du noch ich was daran.


----------



## Flay (5. August 2013)

Sonderheft Mini-PCs? Gerade wo ich mir einen zulegen will? Und dann erst Ende September? Das muss der Tom leider schneller machen. Peitscht ihn, dopt ihn, ergreift alle erforderlichen Maßnahmen! 
Aber im Ernst, das ist echt ein Mammutprojekt, gerade bei den wirklichen kleinen Gehäusen (denn bei größeren Dingern wie dem Bitfenix Prodigy auf dem Foto passt ja eigentlich alles rein)....Welche Grafikkarte in welcher Länge und Dicke in welches Gehäuse passt, welche Kühlerhöhe auf die CPU passt, welche Abmessungen darf das Netzteil haben, damit noch Graka X reinpasst, wie kriegt man das Gehäuse gekühlt und trotzdem leise...da werde ich gerade rappelig bei der Recherche 
Dankenswerterweise stehen ja im Einkaufsführer schon Länge und Breite der Grafikkarten, solche Daten wären in Zukunft auch für Kühler, Netzteile, Gehäuse und RAM (low profile?) nützlich.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (5. August 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Joa... Gut, dass man das so erfährt... Danke...





iceman650 schrieb:


> Vorab - nichts gegen Phil - ich kenne ihn nicht - aber eurem Soundbereich wäre gut daran getan, den jetzigen Autor weiterhin zu behalten, falls das Bild aussagen soll, dass das Soundtopic abgegeben werden soll.
> Da gibt es gewiss nicht viele, die an die Hörerfahrung und das Fachwissen des jetzigen Autors herankommen.
> Wäre für mich persönlich, und da bin ich garantiert nicht der einzige, ein sehr großer Rückschritt für das Magazin.
> Ich persönlich habe die PCGH oft nur noch wegen den Soundtests gelesen, da sie schlicht, verständlich und korrekt waren. Bei einem neuen Autor habe ich da erhebliche Zweifel, ob man da an das Niveau heranreichen kann. (natürlich auch, weil meine Hardwareinteresse geschrumpft ist, aber naja.)
> Schade, PCGH.





Finch?? schrieb:


> Mich als stillen Gastleser, der sich seit Monaten mal wieder mit seinem brach liegenden Account einloggt, würden die Gründe für diesen Wechsel interessieren. Auch wenn die getesteten Objekte meist nicht meinen Interessenbereich wiederspiegeln, da ich in einer etwas anderen Kategorie vertreten bin, gefielen mir die Reviews bisher doch außergewöhnlich gut. In den renommierten Audiomagazinen bekommt man selten mehr geboten, außer eventuell das Vitamin B.
> 
> Auch dass der Vorgänger von seiner Ablöse durch diese "News" erfahren muss, leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.





nfsgame schrieb:


> Ist aber so, kläre ich mit Thilo wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist. Ändern können weder du noch ich was daran.



Dies sollte nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden, da es jetzt aber zu spät ist. Hier ein Auszug aus der E-Mail an nfsgame:

 [...]Mit unserem neuen Volontär haben wir nun einen Sound-Experten hier in der Redaktion, diesen schnellen Zugriff auf sein Fachwissen wollen wir natürlich auch nutzen. Allerdings bist Du keinesfalls „entlassen“. Wir werden weiter auf Deine Fähigkeiten als freier Autor zurückgreifen und ich hoffe, Du wirst uns auch weiterhin mit Deinem Fachwissen unterstützen.[...]


Marco


----------



## sirius82 (5. August 2013)

XD-User schrieb:


> Herr Alberts Blick sagt mir förmlich: Ey du da,ja genau duuu, guck was ich hier habe, willstn PC, hab ich ganz günstig bekommen, mach Freunschaftspreis, nur für dich. Ansonsten, siehst ja was ich in meiner rechten Hand hab, also extra Angebot für dich, denk drüber nach.



Ey pass bloß auf, ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt...  

Schön dass der Rechner heil bei euch angekommen ist. Hoffe Marco fällt nicht der Arm ab, bis die GraKa eintrifft. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## XD-User (5. August 2013)

sirius82 schrieb:


> Ey pass bloß auf, ich weiß wo dein Haus wohnt...


 Ich hoffe mal ich habe es mir mit Marco nun nicht verscherzt haha  
Dann muss mein Haus wohl umziehen


----------



## criss vaughn (5. August 2013)

?! Haben wir jetzt den Kollegen Marc wirklich 100 % an Golem verloren .. ?! Falls ja: Dislike!


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. August 2013)

Marcs Abgang ist doch old news


----------



## PCGH_Raff (5. August 2013)

Wir haben das folgendermaßen gelöst: Marco gibt werktags zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr sein o ab, ist dadurch aber nicht minder mächtig. Verstärkung beim Sauti-Substituieren erhält er durch unseren neuen Prakti Mark. Mit k. Wie die deutsche Ex-Währung.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## XD-User (5. August 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir haben das folgendermaßen gelöst: Marco gibt werktags zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr sein o ab, ist dadurch aber nicht minder mächtig. Verstärkung beim Sauti-Substituieren erhält er durch unseren neuen Prakti Mark. Mit k. Wie die deutsche Ex-Währung.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Schizophrenie bei Herrn Albert : o


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. August 2013)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Wir haben das folgendermaßen gelöst: Marco gibt werktags zwischen 9 und 18 Uhr sein o ab, ist dadurch aber nicht minder mächtig. Verstärkung beim Sauti-Substituieren erhält er durch unseren neuen Prakti Mark. Mit k. Wie die deutsche Ex-Währung.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Eure Redaktion ist also immer noch durchaus markig/marcig


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2013)

Der Marco steht also in dieser Pose bis die Grafikkarte kommt? Du hälst aber viel aus  

Wer hat dem Chef die Klimaanlage gestohlen?  Oder war er so freundlich und hat sich bereit erklärt ohne Klimaanlage auszukommen und sie euch zu schenken?  

Oh Nein, Nein das kann doch nicht wahr sein jetzt hat jemand auch noch verraten wo sich die SSDs befinden


----------

